#     1 8.0   .  - .

## zalexey

" " ( )               1:    1:    8.0.

     ,      .               "".

   :
-        ;
-    ;
-        ;
-    ,      ;

 :
-        ;
-      -;
-       ;
-       (      )

P.S.   ,   .           .     .

----------


## Aquad

...
     !

----------


## Aquad

> P.S.   ,   .           .     .


  ?  :Wink:    .

----------

?

----------


## kot

> ?


 ?   .
  ,     .

----------

,  ,

----------


## kot

**, ,        ,       .

----------

,   .     .         ?

----------


## kot

> ,   .     .         ?


  .   ,  .

----------

:Frown: ,

----------


## kot

?

----------

